# Imperativo - verbi riflessivi



## Vero0212

Cari italiani, 

ho una domanda. Un partecipante del mio corso ha detto che ha trovato su Internet due forme possibili rispetto all'imperativo affermativo con i pronomi riflessivi, ha trovato le seguenti forme: ti lava / lavati

Io invece ho imparato in tutti i corsi d'italiano che solo "lavati" è possibile. 

Secondo voi, anche "ti lava" è corretto o suona sbagliato?

Grazie mille in anticipo per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vero0212 said:


> Secondo voi, anche "ti lava" è corretto o suona sbagliato?


Assolutamente errato.


----------



## bearded

Vero0212 said:


> Cari italiani…..
> Secondo voi, anche "ti lava" è corretto o suona sbagliato?


Caro tedesco, ''ti lava'' come imperativo è assolutamente sbagliato. All'indicativo significa ''lui/lei ti lava''.

--incrociato con Paulfromitaly--


----------



## Francesco94

L'imperativo riflessivo è _lavati_ (lava te stesso).
La seconda opzione _ti lava_ significa che qualcuno (un soggetto esterno) lava te pertanto siamo in presenza semplicemente d'un verbo transitivo con complemento oggetto. È una forma attiva, non riflessiva.


----------



## Vero0212

Grazie mille a tutti per la vostra risposta!


----------



## mcrasnich

Vero0212 said:


> Cari italiani,
> 
> ho una domanda. Un partecipante del mio corso ha detto che ha trovato su Internet due forme possibili rispetto all'imperativo affermativo con i pronomi riflessivi, ha trovato le seguenti forme: ti lava / lavati
> 
> Io invece ho imparato in tutti i corsi d'italiano che solo "lavati" è possibile.
> 
> Secondo voi, anche "ti lava" è corretto o suona sbagliato?
> 
> Grazie mille in anticipo per il vostro aiuto!



Forse il partecipante al corso ha fatto confusione con la seconda persona di cortesia, cioè il Lei. In questo caso infatti non si usa l'imperativo ma il congiuntivo, "si lavi". Un'ipotesi


----------



## Vero0212

mcrasnich said:


> Forse il partecipante al corso ha fatto confusione con la seconda persona di cortesia, cioè il Lei. In questo caso infatti non si usa l'imperativo ma il congiuntivo, "si lavi". Un'ipotesi



Assolutamente! Grazie per la tua risposta!


----------



## symposium

Attenzione: "ti lava" come imperativo non è errato, è desueto e molto letterario. Nel linguaggio poetico dei secoli scorsi era una forma molto comune. Se al tuo amico piace l'opera, si sarà accorto che questo tipo di costruzione (mi fa', mi da', m'abbraccia, mi lascia, ti vesti, ti consola) è molto più frequente di quella moderna (fammi, dammi, abbracciami, lasciami, vestiti, consolati).


----------



## Starless74

symposium said:


> Nel linguaggio poetico dei secoli scorsi era una forma molto comune.


Tenderei a definirla una licenza poetica, data la presenza esclusiva nella poesia e nei libretti d'opera.
Potrei sbagliare, ma non mi risultano esempi in prosa; certamente è una forma caduta totalmente in disuso.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Nel linguaggio poetico dei secoli scorsi era una forma* molto comune*


Puoi dimostrarlo?
"Molto comune" significa usata molto spesso, quindi dovresti essere in grado di trovare migliaia di esempi..


----------



## mcrasnich

symposium said:


> Nel linguaggio poetico dei secoli scorsi era una forma molto comune.


E' sicuramente vero. Vi cito Serianni, la sua Garzantina di italiano che ho qui a casa. E' un breve capitoletto che posso ricopiare. 

"Nell'italiano antico era assai frequente l'imperativo affermativo proclitico, mai però in posizione iniziale assoluta (ad esempio <Ora c'insegnate> in L. B. Alberti); dal Metastasio fino alla metà del XIX secolo l'imperativo proclitico compare anche all'inizio di frase, diventando uno stilema caratteristico del melodramma, della tragedia e dela poesia setteottocentesca (è il cosiddetto _imperativo tragico_; per esempio, nella _Congiura de' Pazzi_ dell'Alfieri: <ti acqueta> <mi lascia>, <mi imita>, ecc."

Ora se lo studente menzionato dall'OP si riferisse a questo   (tra l'altro sia symposium sia Serianni si riferiscono agli imperativi in generale, non specificamente ai riflessivi) sinceramente non lo so


----------



## Starless74

mcrasnich said:


> Ora se lo studente menzionato dall'OP si riferisse a questo sinceramente non lo so


Leggendo la risposta #7, direi che fosse più una confusione con la 3a persona, sia singolare che plurale.


----------



## symposium

Paulfromitaly said:


> Puoi dimostrarlo?
> "Molto comune" significa usata molto spesso, quindi dovresti essere in grado di trovare migliaia di esempi..


Penso di poter facilmente trovare migliaia di esempi.


----------



## magosil79

Sto leggendo la traduzione dell'Iliade del Monti e questa forma di imperativo è usata spessissimo.


----------



## Starless74

magosil79 said:


> Sto leggendo la traduzione dell'Iliade del Monti


Come già sottolineato da symposium, lo stile poetico tra il XVIII e il XIX secolo abbonda di costruzioni che in lingua odierna suonerebbero quasi incomprensibili.
Ripeto, sarà mia ignoranza ma non mi risultano esempi in prosa di *imperativo proclitico positivo* (mcrasnich ci ha ricordato che si definisce anche _tragico_, non a caso).
Cito *Treccani: Imperativo - *4. clitici con l'imperativo:
«Va detto, però, che nella lingua della tragedia e del melodramma [...] all’imperativo positivo si trova anche la proclisi, come si vede da questi esempi tratti dalla _Manon Lescaut_ di Puccini (Atto IV): «Su me ti posa; Son vinta Mi perdona» (cfr. Patota 1984)».​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Starless74 said:


> Ripeto, sarà mia ignoranza ma non mi risultano esempi in prosa di *imperativo proclitico positivo*


Quindi nemmeno tu, come me, trovi quelle "migliaia di esempi" che giustificherebbero l'affermazione "molto comune"?!?


----------



## Starless74

Paulfromitaly said:


> Quindi nemmeno tu, come me, trovi quelle "migliaia di esempi" che giustificherebbero l'affermazione "molto comune"?!?


In prosa, neanche uno (finora).


----------



## bearded

E poi, a uno straniero vogliamo indicare come 'giuste' forme poetiche antiche oppure quelle in uso oggi? Nella lingua di oggi quel tipo di imperativo è errato.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> E poi, a uno straniero vogliamo indicare come 'giuste' forme poetiche antiche oppure quelle in uso oggi?


Esattamente. Ma per qualcuno fare sempre e comunque il bastian contrario conta di più.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> E poi, a uno straniero vogliamo indicare come 'giuste' forme poetiche antiche oppure quelle in uso oggi? ....


Dipende da quale straniero si tratta  ....

Fuori scherzo, hai ragione. Comunque, informazioni di questo tipo sono utili per chi si interessa della lingua italiana dal punto di vista linguistico, oppure traduce opere italiane e simili. Ovviamente, è  importante segnalere che ormai si tratta di forme arcaiche, poetiche, ecc...


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> Comunque, informazioni di questo tipo sono utili per chi si interessa della lingua italiana dal punto di vista linguistico, oppure traduce opere italiane e simili.


Esatto. Nel caso di Vero0212, che voleva solo rispondere al quesito di uno studente, potrebbero invece essere fuorvianti.


----------



## Vero0212

symposium said:


> Attenzione: "ti lava" come imperativo non è errato, è desueto e molto letterario. Nel linguaggio poetico dei secoli scorsi era una forma molto comune. Se al tuo amico piace l'opera, si sarà accorto che questo tipo di costruzione (mi fa', mi da', m'abbraccia, mi lascia, ti vesti, ti consola) è molto più frequente di quella moderna (fammi, dammi, abbracciami, lasciami, vestiti, consolati).


Grazie mille ancora per la tua risposta!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vero0212 said:


> Grazie mille ancora per la tua risposta!


Ti consiglio questa lettura, in modo che ti possa fare un'idea tu stessa

IMPERATIVO in "La grammatica italiana"

Non ho bisogno di dirti che, da secoli, nessuno parla o scrive in "italiano antico".


----------



## alfaalfa

Giusto! Mi ci gioco 10 sesterzi


----------

